# The Croc Man Shaun Foggett Visiting The Japanese Koi Company, Henlow, Bedfordshire



## The Japanese Koi Company (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi All,

The Croc Man Shaun Foggett of Crocodiles of the World is scheduled to visit the store Thursday 22nd September to collect and rehome our
Cuvier's Dwarf Caiman Crocodiles (Paleosuchus palpebrosus) 


Thank you

The Japanese Koi Company


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

The Japanese Koi Company said:


> imageimage




Can't see the pics pal?


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

can't see the pics


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

He's rehoming their caiman apparently.


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*croc*

At least you know it going to a good home sorry great home and will be looked after like a king..Bet your sorry to see it go all the same and all the best to shaun with the croc:no1:


----------



## The Japanese Koi Company (Jul 24, 2011)

We will be sad to see them go as they have great personalities but they are out growing the enclosure and we want them to go to a good home where they can live out their lives and be appreciated by more people.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

NOOOOO!!!!! this makes Dave sad. they will have a great home to go too though


----------



## The Japanese Koi Company (Jul 24, 2011)

*The Crocs Have Left The Building*

Hi All,

Just a quick note to let everyone know Shaun Foggett has been down and collected the Crocodiles, we will add some pictures asap, our 2 boys 'Steve' and 'Irwin' are on the way to join the 3 at Crocodiles of the World.

A big thank you to Shaun and to all the people over the years who have visited us to see them, and we hope that if you get chance you will visit Crocodiles of the World and see how they are getting on.


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*crocs*

hi there still waiting for the pics


----------



## The Japanese Koi Company (Jul 24, 2011)

*Pictures of Shaun Foggett Visit*

Hi all,

Here are a few picture of the visit we also have a video from ITV Anglia news on the website


----------



## The Japanese Koi Company (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello All,

We have had an update from Shaun Foggett, Steve & Irwin have settled in well and are living with his 2 larger females, so no doubt they are happy, we will keep updated as much as possible.


----------

